# Ms460 bar length



## Gjt1980 (Oct 17, 2012)

The stihl website recomends a 16" to a 32" bar but have heard of guys running bigger bars on them. My question is can a stock ms460 run a bigger bar like a 36" or the next size up?


----------



## deye223 (Oct 17, 2012)

Gjt1980 said:


> The stihl website recomends a 16" to a 32" bar but have heard of guys running bigger bars on them. My question is can a stock ms460 run a bigger bar like a 36" or the next size up?



depends if you've got all day to make a cut and if you want to toast ya saw

spose you could put a 32" bar on a 260 as well then you would have a pair of saws that would cut like oop:


----------



## cutforfun (Oct 17, 2012)

bigger bars will fit but your saw will not like it, 32" would be max for softwood . turn up the oiler


----------



## s219 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd have my doubts about the oiler keeping up -- unless it was the high output unit.


----------



## Gjt1980 (Oct 17, 2012)

I dont want to put a bigger bar on one i am just wondering. What if the saw is modified?


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2012)

I suspect that will depend on what you define as "could run", and skip chain will help. Even with skip, I wouldn't go beyond 32" on that saw though, based on the power specs. 

That is more than enough imo, but I'm no expert on that saw. Some will surely say that longer bars are OK, but they likely will be West Coast guys, that mostly cut fast grown softwoods....


----------



## Locust Cutter (Oct 17, 2012)

Gjt1980 said:


> The stihl website recomends a 16" to a 32" bar but have heard of guys running bigger bars on them. My question is can a stock ms460 run a bigger bar like a 36" or the next size up?



Softwood, I wouldn't go past that and personally prefer the 28" setup on my 1stSgt's 460 for softwood. He runs a 24" (Stihl 25"otstir for Hedge and other hard woods. If you have a routine need for bigger a used MS650 or 660 would be the better choice along with the 9010 Dolmar, equivalent Solo model, or 390-395xp. Will it do it, with a skip, yes. But as mentioned earlier, you're putting undue strain that the saw wasn't designed for on it, which will lead to frustration and it's untimely death. I still have a 1/2 ton truck, but my wood is now mostly hauled with my 2-ton grain truck. Same concept.


----------



## HorseFaller (Oct 17, 2012)

As a westcoast guy, I will say that's all we run but all 460 are modded out here for falling. Hard or softwood. Most fallers out here do go through about two 460's a year and carry a 660 for larger wood. So all is true, run what your comfortable with.


----------



## Gjt1980 (Oct 17, 2012)

I plan on running a 25" bar when i buy the saw which will be very soon. I was talking to a guy about the 460 and he was saying he runs a 36" bar and it runs it good. My thought was that you should use no more than what is made to use. I have a 026 and stihl says you can put up to a 20" bar so i did and its a dog so she is going back to a 16" bar and am getting a 460 to do the heavy lifting. Would i be happier with a full skip on the 25" or half or just a regular.


----------



## Slamm (Oct 17, 2012)

Here is a video of a lowly modded 441 wearing a 36" full skip chain going through a nice big ash.





Here is a photo of it:







Sam


----------



## Slamm (Oct 17, 2012)

jennifhanlon said:


> I'd have my doubts about the oiler keeping up



A 441 has the same oil capacity as a 660, and goes through oil at a tank for tank, but it takes a long, long time for a 441 to go through its tank. So it is what it is.

I have little use for a 36" bar. I cut many trees and a 28" bar does a fine job of it up to 56" diameter ....... I don't cut too many over that diameter.

Sam


----------



## D&B Mack (Oct 18, 2012)

Running a 36" bar all day, even with full skip, is too much for a 70cc saw IMO; especially in hard wood. I don't like going beyond a 28" for the 460. 32-36 is a need for a 660.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 18, 2012)

Never anything bigger than a 28" on a 70cc saw for me, even when modded.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 18, 2012)

Make sure you have the HO oiler if you want to run a 34" or 36" on a 460. I always thought the regular oiler struggled with a 32" in hard woods.


----------



## mitch95100 (Oct 18, 2012)

just for ####s and giggles one time i swaped out a 36" bar off my 660 on to the 044 and just tried it out. My conclusion is the same as everyone elses on here. The oiler for one dosent keep up and the 77cc saw that it is (bb kit) just really dosent like pulling that 36'' The saw its self went from being a nice light snappy saw to a heavy dog.
The 460 would be best sutied with a 32'' MAX and even then you wouldnt really want to run it in hard wood all day. THink about it this way do you really want to blow your thousand dollar saw up?


----------



## computeruser (Oct 18, 2012)

Gjt1980 said:


> I plan on running a 25" bar when i buy the saw which will be very soon. I was talking to a guy about the 460 and he was saying he runs a 36" bar and it runs it good. My thought was that you should use no more than what is made to use. I have a 026 and stihl says you can put up to a 20" bar so i did and its a dog so she is going back to a 16" bar and am getting a 460 to do the heavy lifting. Would i be happier with a full skip on the 25" or half or just a regular.



My 2c worth: for what we have to cut around here, and I know what we have to cut since you and I are more or less neighbors, a 20" and 28" combo should do you well for the 460. Full comp chain will work fine on both. No need whatsoever for skip at 24/25" or 28" bar lengths.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 18, 2012)

computeruser said:


> My 2c worth: for what we have to cut around here, and I know what we have to cut since you and I are more or less neighbors, a 20" and 28" combo should do you well for the 460. Full comp chain will work fine on both. No need whatsoever for skip at 24/25" or 28" bar lengths.



Agreed. The PNW loggers will tell you a key reason for running skip chain is to better clear chips when using long bars in big wood. I'm running full skip when I put the 36 inch bar on the ported MS660, but that's the only time I run skip, and I consider that borderline. I just don't think it's necessary for shorter bars, and for sure not needed with a 25-28 inch B&C on a 460.


----------



## Gjt1980 (Oct 18, 2012)

Has any one used the carbide chains? If so how are they?
My wife is tired of me talking (whinning) about a ms460 so yesterday she told me to just go get one brand new at the dealer they got one on the shelf. Waiting for reply on saw in MN
I will run a 25" bar


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 18, 2012)

Gjt1980 said:


> Has any one used the carbide chains? If so how are they?
> My wife is tired of me talking (whinning) about a ms460 so yesterday she told me to just go get one brand new at the dealer they got one on the shelf. Waiting for reply on saw in MN
> I will run a 25" bar



Let me know if you don't buy the MN saw.

The 25-inch B&C kicks butt on that saw. Likely the one at your dealer has a 20 on it. That's how they are usually displayed. I'd keep that one, too, so you can run either B&C and gain that versatility.


----------



## s219 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, shoot, if your wife said to do it, you should be burning rubber right now before she comes to her senses! Maybe also see if the dealer can get a 461 -- they are just showing up at distributors. Or use that to work a better deal on a 460.

Agree on the 20" bar. I had 20 and 25" bars on my 441, and now 20 and 28" bars on my 461. It's good to have the long bars (and if you get a light bar, it takes away the weight/balance issue too), but the 20" bar is a real workhorse on these saws and ideal for most bucking and typical felling. I'd only pull out the 25-28" for big wood.


----------



## CR500 (Oct 18, 2012)

I just ordered a 32 ES Light for my "Snellerized" 411, I will not have it on the saw all the time but since Stihl has given me a $30 check I decided this was the only thing I could really use that was over $150.


----------



## computeruser (Oct 18, 2012)

I hope by "dealer" you are talking Superior Saw over in Mason. That is *the* saw shop in the area. :cool2:


----------



## Gjt1980 (Oct 18, 2012)

Boullion on north territorial or sun valley on m-36 are the colsest to me.
I have called a few dealers and there is no difference in price on saws and none of the ones i called can get a 461


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 18, 2012)

32 inch comes stock on a new 460 here ,all the cutters seem to use them ,i run 28 on my 440 ,32 on 460 and 660 and xpw ,oilers are fine on the wrap saws ,its more a what you use the saw for on bar length


----------



## Fifelaker (Oct 18, 2012)

Gjt1980 said:


> Boullion on north territorial or sun valley on m-36 are the colsest to me.
> I have called a few dealers and there is no difference in price on saws and none of the ones i called can get a 461



My dealer in Traverse City can get the 461. Pm me for the info if you want.


----------

